# Tã người lớn loại nào tốt cho người bệnh nằm một chỗ



## anna (16/6/20)

Bà mình vừa té, chân bị ảnh hưởng nên trong thời gian này khả năng đi lại rất hạn chế. Gia đình mình đang có ý định mua tã cho bà dùng để hạn chế đi vào nhà vệ sinh với cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn cho mấy cô mấy dì trong khâu chăm sóc nữa. Nhà mình biết loại tã cho người lớn nào tốt thì chỉ giúp mình nhé


----------



## xoainon (16/6/20)

Gia đình bạn nghĩ như vậy là đúng đó. Trong thời gian này nên hạn chế cho cụ đi lại, chứ té lần nữa là khổ đó. Nhà em thì chưa có ai dùng tã cho người lớn nhưng có nghe nhiều người nhắc đến SunMate, bác tham khảo thử.


----------



## HoaAn (16/6/20)

Tã người lớn thì có các thương hiệu như SunMate, Caryn, Livedo. Riêng mình thì ưu ái hơn cho SunMate vì thấy chất lượng cũng tương đương nhưng giá cả có mềm hơn xí và cũng dễ tìm mua nữa. Bố mình sử dụng hơn 1 năm nay, mềm mại với khô thoáng lắm, ngủ 1 đêm dậy không thấy hằn da hay gì đâu, bố mình cũng tiểu nhiều nữa mà sáng thay thấy mông khô đã lắm, bố mình dùng thích lắm luôn.


----------



## anna (16/6/20)

Thanks mọi người, em cũng thấy nhiều nhà dùng sunmate, để em nghiên cứu thêm loại này xem sao.


----------



## Phạm Văn Bách (16/11/20)

quan tâm


----------

